# curves in sketchup



## Rknott2007 (11 Apr 2008)

can anybody help, i've been getting myself used to working with sketchup, and now i'm stuck, how do you draw curves on two or more faces, such as a cabriol leg? i've tried, intersecting, but ended up no where. help!


----------



## SketchUp Guru (11 Apr 2008)

Could you clarify the problem? Maybe tell me what you're doing that isn't working.


----------



## Rknott2007 (11 Apr 2008)

i've been tryin to make a simple leg, 100mm square 1000mm long, with a curve on two faces curving inwards, i tried drawing the leg with the curve on one face, copying it rotating it 90degrees and intersecting, but i'm left with a gap where the curves cross


----------



## Slim (11 Apr 2008)

It may not be the best method, but the way I would do this is:

1. Draw one of the curves in two dimensions and use the push/pull tool to pull it out bigger than the dimension of the leg.

2. Copy this and rotate it 90 degrees.

3. Move the rotated one so that it intersects with the original.

4. Select all, right click and press 'intersect with selected'

5. Use the eraser to remove all unwanted parts.







Hope this helps.


----------



## SketchUp Guru (11 Apr 2008)

Alright. Let's see if this helps. Left to right, back to front or whatever.

Your leg blank.

Your leg blank with a curve drawn on it. 

Your leg blank with the curve drawn on it and the curve with its interior face copied off to the side.

The copied face rotated 90°. I used a vertical guideline to aid with positioning the protractor but it isn't needed.

First curve --face pushed through.

Edited to add, Simon's method works too for that kind of thing. Good job, Simon.

Second curve face pushed through. Also pulled the large flat face out a wee bit to create a couple of hoizontal faces top and bottom for the intersect to work properly.

Waste deleted and face orientation corrected.


----------



## Rknott2007 (11 Apr 2008)

managed that ok, but what if i want the two back edges square, how do i manage that?


----------



## Slim (11 Apr 2008)

Rknott2007":2d7egygz said:


> managed that ok, but what if i want the two back edges square, how do i manage that?



If you want the back faces square, all you have to do is draw one side square in the first step.

Like so:


----------



## SketchUp Guru (11 Apr 2008)

I thought I had a picture with my post.

Here you go.


----------



## Rknott2007 (11 Apr 2008)

Managed it, thank u all for ur help, i'm sure there will be more questions to follow as i try more things


----------

